# Changement Disque dur interne imac G5 : limite capacité?



## frolick10 (11 Août 2007)

y a t il une limite de capacité pour les disques dur interne des imac G5 (sans isight)? 

une upgrade à 750go voir 1T comme les nouveaux imac intel du 7/08/07 est elle possible?


----------



## lappartien (11 Août 2007)

bouge pas, j'vais demander à mon chien!


----------



## lappartien (11 Août 2007)

sans rigoler t'auras peut-être la réponse sur mactracker à télécharger

  http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-587.html


----------



## frolick10 (11 Août 2007)

lappartien a dit:


> sans rigoler t'auras peut-&#234;tre la r&#233;ponse sur mactracker &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger
> 
> http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-587.html



Selon mactracker => 250Go ou 400Go mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre les disques int&#233;gr&#233;s de base et en option. 

On peut partir du principe que tous les disques SATA sont compatibles ? ou la carte m&#232;re peut brider la capacit&#233;, comme les barrettes de m&#233;moire vive?


----------



## frolick10 (12 Août 2007)

La somme des capacités des disques internes ne doit pas dépasser 500 Go sur les tous premiers G5 dont les codes modèles sont : M9020, M9031, M9032.

 Configurations             iMac G5 (ALS)
[17" 1.8 GHz]             iMac G5 (ALS)
[17" 2.0 GHz]             iMac G5 (ALS)
[20" 2.0 GHz]                               Order Number             M9843             M9844             M9845

après recherche... c'est au moins jusqu'à 1Tera
selon Macway

Bon, je vais peut être garder encore un peu ce bon vieux G5 dont on peut changer le DD contrairement aux imac intel... en attendant un vrai Mac HD (blu ray, quadcore...) 

A moins que le disque optique puisse lui aussi être changé... 

Bon d'ici qu'un graveur blu ray existe en version slim, le G5 ne suivra plus... / HD et logiciels... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

J'ai install&#233; un disque de 500 Go dans mon iMac G5 de 2004 et &#231;a marche nickel. A ma connaissance, les iMac G5 ne sont pas brid&#233;s et tous les disques SATA sont compatibles.


----------



## frolick10 (12 Août 2007)

Aldébaran a dit:


> J'ai installé un disque de 500 Go dans mon iMac G5 de 2004 et ça marche nickel. A ma connaissance, les iMac G5 ne sont pas bridés et tous les disques SATA sont compatibles.


 
Y a t il eu une augmentation du bruit et/ou de la température? la limite au final, ne sera peut etre pas la taille du disque mais la difficulté à gérér la température et le bruit. non? 

500Go c'est déjà pas mal, surtout si on installe un disque externe de sauvegarde...

ps: bienvenue sur macG


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

J'ai choisi un disque r&#233;put&#233; pour son faible niveau sonore et sa bonne tenue en temp&#233;rature : il s'agit d'un Western Digital mod&#232;le WD500AAKS. Achet&#233; sur LDLC aux alentours de 120 euros. 

Je ne suis pas d&#233;&#231;u, le niveau sonore est tr&#232;s faible (on entend un lointain cr&#233;pitement lors des acc&#232;s mais aucun bruit de rotation) et la temp&#233;rature convenable (la sonde de l'iMac indique 53-54&#176; &#224; pleine charge). Le disque est en service tous les jours depuis le mois d'avril.

Niveau performance, c'est un excellent mod&#232;le qui surpasse largement le disque de 160 Go d'origine.


----------



## frolick10 (13 Août 2007)

Aldébaran a dit:


> J'ai choisi un disque réputé pour son faible niveau sonore et sa bonne tenue en température : il s'agit d'un Western Digital modèle WD500AAKS. Acheté sur LDLC aux alentours de 120 euros.
> 
> Je ne suis pas déçu, le niveau sonore est très faible (on entend un lointain crépitement lors des accès mais aucun bruit de rotation) et la température convenable (la sonde de l'iMac indique 53-54° à pleine charge). Le disque est en service tous les jours depuis le mois d'avril.
> 
> Niveau performance, c'est un excellent modèle qui surpasse largement le disque de 160 Go d'origine.



ok merci


----------



## jaguymac (14 Août 2007)

Je viens aussi de commander le Western Digital mod&#232;le WD500AAKS pour mettre dans mon Imac G5 (R&#233;v A), ainsi que 2go de m&#233;moire " Crucial " et le nouveau clavier ; qui a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233; quelques heures apr&#232;s la commande . Je serais fin pr&#232;s pour l'arriv&#233;e du L&#233;opard.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Jaguymac > Ton iMac va connaitre une seconde vie ! J'ai fait les m&#234;mes modifs sur le mien en avril dernier et je peux te dire que ce "vieil" engin me surprend parfois par ses performances (sous Lightroom, il marche mieux que mon Macbook) ! Ainsi &#233;quip&#233;, il fera tourner Leopard sans probl&#232;me.

Longue vie &#224; l'iMac G5 !

PS : pour monter le disque dur, n'oublie pas de te munir d'un tournevis Torx 10, indispensable pour d&#233;monter la r&#233;glette m&#233;tallique sur laquelle se trouve la sonde thermique.


----------



## jaguymac (15 Août 2007)

Pour réinstaller mes données je compte faire une copie de mon disque dur d'origine avec SuperDuper sur un disque externe. Donc après avoir mis le nouveau disque il suffit d'allumer mon mac et il va bien démarrer sur le disque externe ? Ensuite je recopie, toujours avec SuperDuper, mon disque externe sur le nouveau ; bien sur je l'aurais formater avant ( Journaled HFS+ ). Je me trompe pas dans la marche à suivre ? Car c'est la première fois que je mets la main à l'intérieur d'un ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Pour d&#233;marrer sur un disque externe, il faut imp&#233;rativement que ce dernier soit reli&#233; &#224; l'iMac G5 par une connexion Firewire (l'iMac G5 r&#233;vA ne sait pas booter sur un disque dur USB). Une fois le clone r&#233;alis&#233; avec SuperDuper, et avant de d&#233;monter le disque interne, rendez-vous dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, ic&#244;ne D&#233;marrage, et s&#233;lectionne le volume externe comme disque de d&#233;marrage.

Au boot suivant, l'iMac G5 va booter sur le disque externe Firewire. Tu pourras donc &#233;teindre ensuite la machine, monter le nouveau disque interne, rebooter sur le disque externe et cloner &#224; nouveau. N'oublie pas de passer par l'icone D&#233;marrage des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me pour choisir le disque dur que tu veux utiliser pour l'amor&#231;age.


----------



## lamidenis (19 Août 2007)

C'est difficile de remplacer le DD interne d'un imac G5 ? Si c'est aussi chaud que pour un ibook, je crois que je vais m'en passer...

Alors, hot ou pas hot ?


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Août 2007)

Bof tu devrais assez bien t'en tirer, je te conseille vivement de le faire!

P.S: Oui iBook c'est plus bien plus complexe que Macbook ou Macbook Pro ou m&#234;me Powerbook, mais sa reste tr&#232;s faisable avec un peu de patience, je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;mes en faisant mes modifications &#224; l'int&#233;rieur!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

Sur les iMac G5 r&#233;vision A, changer le disque dur est tr&#232;s simple. Sur les versions suivantes, c'est un peu plus hasardeux et &#231;a demande de la m&#233;thode et du doigt&#233;... mais rien d'impossible.


----------



## lamidenis (20 Août 2007)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Sur les iMac G5 révision A, changer le disque dur est très simple. Sur les versions suivantes, c'est un peu plus hasardeux et ça demande de la méthode et du doigté... mais rien d'impossible.



"méthode" ça va, patience aussi, mais "doigté"  
On m'appelle Gaston Lagaffe alors...
En plus mon imac G5 est une rev. C... 

J'ai peur ! :rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (20 Août 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> "méthode" ça va, patience aussi, mais "doigté"
> On m'appelle Gaston Lagaffe alors...
> En plus mon imac G5 est une rev. C...
> 
> J'ai peur ! :rateau:



Si c'est la version avec isight... oui , tu peux avoir peur... 

Il me semble que ce dernier G5 ne favorise pas le changement de DD interne. il est comme les intel.


----------



## jaguymac (20 Août 2007)

Demain je reçois mon nouveau disque dur; je vais pouvoir enfin le changer et mettre les 2go de ram. Je viens de dupliquer mon disque avec "superduper" sur le disque externe et tout semble fonctionner.


----------



## jaguymac (21 Août 2007)

Voilà upgrade terminé; mais par contre j'ai rencontré des problèmes avec le système. J'ai réinstallé la dernière mise à jour combo et tout semble bien fonctionné. J'ai l'impression que " superduper " n'avait pas tout copié car le nombre de dossiers et fichiers n'étaient plus le même.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

Bravo pour la manip. Sur les premiers iMac G5, le disque dur faisait m&#234;me partie des pi&#232;ces rempla&#231;ables par l'utilisateur (j'ai encore le pdf fourni par Apple pour expliquer comment d&#233;monter le disque).

H&#233;las, apr&#232;s de nombreux retours de machines endommag&#233;es par des utilisateurs un peu maladroits mais aussi pour des imp&#233;ratifs de design, Apple a compl&#232;tement r&#233;organis&#233; le ventre de l'iMac. Les derniers iMac G5 et tous les mod&#232;les Intel Core sont donc plus p&#233;nibles &#224; d&#233;monter, ce qui rend le changement de disque dur d&#233;licat.

Hormis la m&#233;moire, aucune pi&#232;ce de l'iMac n'est d&#233;sormais rempla&#231;able par l'utilisateur et Apple ne fournit plus aucune note explicative quant &#224; l'ouverture d'un iMac. C'est le seul d&#233;faut cette machine : elle n'est quasiment pas &#233;volutive (mais heureusement, elle est bien &#233;quip&#233;e !).


----------



## lamidenis (23 Août 2007)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Bravo pour la manip. Sur les premiers iMac G5, le disque dur faisait même partie des pièces remplaçables par l'utilisateur (j'ai encore le pdf fourni par Apple pour expliquer comment démonter le disque).
> 
> Hélas, après de nombreux retours de machines endommagées par des utilisateurs un peu maladroits mais aussi pour des impératifs de design, Apple a complètement réorganisé le ventre de l'iMac. Les derniers iMac G5 et tous les modèles Intel Core sont donc plus pénibles à démonter, ce qui rend le changement de disque dur délicat.
> 
> Hormis la mémoire, aucune pièce de l'iMac n'est désormais remplaçable par l'utilisateur et Apple ne fournit plus aucune note explicative quant à l'ouverture d'un iMac. C'est le seul défaut cette machine : elle n'est quasiment pas évolutive (mais heureusement, elle est bien équipée !).



Il vaut mieux donc se tourner vers un DD externe ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Oui sans h&#233;sitation d'autant qu'un disque externe a plein d'avantages : sauvegarde du disque interne, partition bootable de secours, stockage de fichiers volumineux, etc.


----------



## lamidenis (23 Août 2007)

Ald&#233;baran;4376363 a dit:
			
		

> Oui sans h&#233;sitation d'autant qu'un disque externe a plein d'avantages : sauvegarde du disque interne, partition bootable de secours, stockage de fichiers volumineux, etc.



Bon ben je vais me renseigner sur les prix... Je crois me rappeler avoir vu des Western Digital assez int&#233;ressants...
Merci @+ ! 

PS : ah oui au fait, sur les imac G5 rev C, quel est le format des prises Firewire ? Je vois des DD externes &#224; 4 broches, d'autres &#224; 6 broches... Je suis un peu perdu !


----------



## frolick10 (21 Septembre 2007)

jaguymac a dit:


> Je viens aussi de commander le Western Digital mod&#232;le WD500AAKS pour mettre dans mon Imac G5 (R&#233;v A), ainsi que 2go de m&#233;moire " Crucial " et le nouveau clavier ; qui a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233; quelques heures apr&#232;s la commande . Je serais fin pr&#232;s pour l'arriv&#233;e du L&#233;opard.



A mon tour... commande du WD sur macway 500Go &#224; 115,90E (frais port compris) ce jour. En remplacement de mon 250Go (imacG5 RevB)
Je comptais prendre un 750Go mais les prix sont encore &#233;lev&#233;... et le 500Go a plus de v&#233;cu / test... De plus, la sauvegarde demande la m&#234;me quantit&#233; en externe :rateau:


Un vendeur d'un magasin sp&#233;cialis&#233; (univers informatique) m'a dit qu'il &#233;tait en rupture de Disque Dur WD 500Go interne &#224; cause de la taxe du 1er Octobre 07. Tout le monde se pr&#233;cipiterait sur les DD de forte capacit&#233;, y a urgence!!! 

* Mais il me semble que la taxe ne concerne que les DD externe, non?

EDIT: 113,15E sur fnac.com (avec les -5&#37; adh&#233;rant)
*


----------



## frolick10 (8 Novembre 2007)

Install&#233; r&#233;cemment, plut&#244;t facilement. Quelques bruits de grattage pour les gros fichiers lors du transfert de donn&#233;e, ce qui surprend au d&#233;but, mais rien de d&#233;sagr&#233;able.

Les ventilos du G5 sont moins discrets... c'est le seul point qui me g&#234;ne dans l'imac G5.

Satisfait du passage &#224; 500Go, dommage que L&#233;opard ne soit pas assez m&#251;r pour se loger dans mon imac, j'ai remis Tiger...


----------



## lamidenis (8 Novembre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> dommage que Léopard ne soit pas assez mûr pour se loger dans mon imac


C'est-à-dire ? (Je ne comprends pas :rose: )


----------



## frolick10 (8 Novembre 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ? (Je ne comprends pas :rose: )



Je parlais juste de la version 10.5.0, avec bogues et incompatibilité avec certains logiciels  notamment  certains logiciels tiers gratuit téléchargé depuis 2 ans... 

J'attends que Leopard soit en 10.5.2 ou 3...  et que les gratuiciels soit tous mise à jour...


----------



## lamidenis (8 Novembre 2007)

OK merci c'est bien ce que je pensais.
Moi aussi je vais attendre avant de sauter le pas.


----------



## 2Bad (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Cela ne concerne pas le IMac... mais peut-être que vous pouvez quand même m'aider.

J'ai un PowerMac G4 DP 500Mhz (AGP). J'avais un HD de 120Gb... et là, j'ai acheté un nouveau de 400Gb (SAMSUNG HD400LD). Donc, je l'ai mis en slave comme 2e HD.
Bizarrement, OS X ne voit que 128Gb de mon nouveau HD!!!  

Que ce que je dois faire? Quelqu'un a une idée? 

Merci,


2Bad


----------

